

Ask HN: Why aren't links clickable in the text of a submission? - cmelbye

Is there a reason why links aren't clickable in the text of a submission while they are in comments? For almost every text submission I see that someone has to submit a comment with a "clickable link". I'm interested as to why this hasn't been fixed yet (if there actually is a reason.)
======
bdfh42
The text of a submission should be the title text of the article being
submitted. This is unlikely to contain a link. thus the need to supply such
functionality is just about zero.

Editorialising the title of a submission is not encouraged at HN.

------
mixmax
Probably because it would be an easy way to get links back to your site for
SEO reasons. Google loves HN. Yes I know all links are nofollow, but I could
imagine Google following them anyway.

